
Ask HN: A cross registrar DNS management API? - freediver
Changing DNS records is incredible pain as every registrar&#x2F;host has different way of accessing and changing configuration.<p>Is there an API that allows you to update DNS records for at least the most popular registrars under one roof?
======
marenkay
[https://www.terraform.io/](https://www.terraform.io/) supports various
providers for DNS.

